# Agility!!



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Thor and I have been working hard at agility!! He is doing so well. He likes to talk back and not listen as you can see with the barking but we are getting there!! Carri and Thor 
Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

awww Thor is doing great !!!! Sookie and I have taken one class and she loves it! The place where we were taking lessons closed  Not sure if there is anything else near me. Please keep the videos coming. I love watching them


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Agility is fun to do with the fluffs  way to go!! Thor is CUTE :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thor is doing really great. Although you don't see a lot of Malts in agility, they do enjoy it and its a great bonding experience for handler and dog. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love seeing Maltese do agility. I would so love to do this with Tucker


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

No classes here. Wher is the best place to get the agility setup?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Go Thor! Aw mom, he is just saying give me that treat!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Good job you can tell he really loves it.


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice weaves... Good job, Thor!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Good job, Thor! It looks like so much fun for you and him!

I am going to start Lily in agility this spring with the trainer she goes to now for general obedience/socialization. I am looking forward to it. She was introduced to a small see saw board there last night that was homemade. Once Lily gets going with it I plan on looking in to getting/making a few pieces for her to practice at my house when this horrible winter weather finally leaves us here in northern Pennsylvania.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love this..... :heart: good job to all.


----------

